# poszerzenie kompetencji



## guniang

How would you say 'poszerzyć czyjeś kompetencje' in English? The message I need to convey: An institution gains more power.

My try: enlarge/ broaden competences - is it acceptable?

Thanks!


----------



## LilianaB

What exactly do you mean, influences or skills? Could you provide more context.


----------



## guniang

I mean influences; EU institution becomes more influential in the field of supervising member states.


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe:EU gains more power over the member states.


----------



## guniang

No... I need to use competences. 
oprócz defensywnych działań mających na celu zaleczenie objawów kryzysu, zaczęto też terapię, która przyniesie efekty na dłuższą metę. Do tych działań można zaliczyć: poszerzenie kompetencji Eurostatu, który miałby zadbać o lepszą przejrzystość i jakość narodowych danych statystycznych


----------



## Thomas1

How about 'increase/extend/enlarge/widen/augment (the area of) one's competence'?

PS: English 'competence' is usually uncountable in this meaning.


----------



## guniang

Thank you, Thomas  
My friend provided me with: increasing the scope of competence.


----------



## Thomas1

It sprang to my mind too after I posted.


----------



## LilianaB

Check Guniang what competence means in English: it does not mean the same as in Polish and is used differently. A dictionary should give some good examples. I cannot think about any really good examples right now. I think Polish kompetencje in your context is closer to expand  somebody's influence over somebody or something. If you want to use competence, it will be to expand competence or expansion of competence.


----------



## Thomas1

The English 'competence' is often used to mean 'skills' or 'abilities', but it's got the meaning of Polish 'kompetencje' (power) too (_cf._ this).


----------

